# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  صلاحيات السيد وزير العدل، حافظ الأختام

## هيثم الفقى

يتولى وزير العدل، حافظ الأختام، في إطار السياسة العامة للحكومة وفقا لأحكام الدستور، مهمة ضمان السير الحسن للجهاز القضائي الوطني وترقيته و وضعه و السهر على ذلك في ظل احترام استقلال السلطة القضائية التي يضمنها الدستور.
و يقدم حصيلة نتائج عمله إلى رئيس الحكومة و إلى مجلس الحكومة ومجلس الوزراء، حسب الأشكال و الكيفيات و الآجال المقررة.

تلحق باختصاص وزير العدل، حافظ الأختام:

جميع أعمال الدولة الرامية إلى توفير الوسائل البشرية و المادية و المالية الموجهة لضمان حسن سير الجهاز القضائي و ضمان استقلال السلطة القضائية و ترقية تلك الوسائل و وضعها،
إنجاز الهياكل الأساسية الموجهة لاحتضان و تحضير الأعمال القضائية و سيرها، و تهيئة هذه الهياكل و تجهيزها و عملها و تحقيق مبدأ تساوي الجميع أمام العدالة،
إنجاز المؤسسات العقابية لتطبيق العقوبات و إعادة التربية، و تهيئتها و تجهيزها و عملها،
تسيير الأملاك العمومية و الخاصة التابعة للدولة الآيلة إلى قطاع العدل، حيث يسهر في هذا الصدد على صيانتها و حفظها و تثمينها و المحافظة عليها و حمايتها و أمنها.

يسهر وزير العدل، حافظ الأختام، طبقا للقانون على ما يأتي:

حسن سير الجهات القضائية،
حسن سير الشرطة القضائية،
تنسيق الدعوى العمومية و تنشيطها،
تنظيم مهن أعوان القضاء و مراقبة شروط ممارستها.

كما يسهر، زيادة على ذلك، على ما يأتي:

إدخال المناهج الحديثة في تسيير الشؤون القضائية و المحافظة على الأرشيف القضائي، و تعميم هذه المناهج،
توفير أحسن الظروف لاستقبال الجمهور و إعلامه، و الاستعجال في تسليم الوثائق القانونية التي تتعلق بالأشخاص و الممتلكات لمن يطلبونها من ذوي الحقوق، في نطاق صلاحياته،
تطبيق التشريع و التنظيم المعمول بهما في مجال أختام الدولة.

يسهر وزير العدل، حافظ الأختام، بالاتصال مع جميع السلطات المختصة في الدولة، على ضمان تنفيذ قرارات العدالة، في كل وقت و في كل مكان و في جميع الظروف.
و يبادر بهذه الصفة، بجميع التدابير الملائمة و يقترحها في إطار التشريع و التنظيم المعمول بهما.
كما يقترح تنظيم المصالح المكلفة بتنفيذ قرارات العدالة و كيفيات تنسيق نشاطاتها و مراقبتها.
و يحدد لها الوسائل البشرية و المادية.

يعد وزير العدل، حافظ الأختام، و يقترح، في إطار تشاوري و في حدود صلاحياته، مشاريع النصوص التشريعية المتعلقة بما يأتي:

الأحوال الشخصية و قانون الأسرة، لاسيما الزواج و الطلاق و البنوة و الأهلية و التركات،


الجنسية، 
التنظيم القضائي، 
قانون العقوبات و الإجراءات الجزائية، لاسيما تحديد الجنايات و الجنح و تأسيس العقوبات المطابقة لها على اختلاف أنواعها، و العفو، و تسليم المجرمين، 
الإجراءات المدنية و طرق التنفيذ، 
نظام الالتزامات المدنية و التجارية، 
المهن و القوانين الأساسية لأعوان القضاء.

و يكلف، كذلك، بتحضير مشاريع النصوص التنظيمية و اقتراحها في هذه الميادين.
و يسهر زيادة على ذلك، على تنفيذ أشغال تقنيين المنظومة التشريعية و التنظيمية التي تدخل ضمن مجال اختصاصه.

ينسق وزير العدل، حافظ الأختام، الدعوى العمومية و ينشطها.
و يعد بهذه الصفة، كل تدبير ذا طابع تشريعي أو تنظيمي و ينفذه و يسهر على تطبيقه.

يسهر وزير العدل، حافظ الأختام، على تطبيق العقوبات.
و يسهر، في هذا الإطار، على حسن سير المؤسسات العقابية و المراكز المتخصصة لإعادة تأهيل الأحداث التي تدخل ضمن مجال اختصاصه.
و يعد و ينفذ بهذه الصفة، كل تدبير ذا طابع تشريعي أو تنظيمي و يسهر على تطبيقه.
يقترح كل تدبير خاص لضمان إعادة تربية المسجونين و تكوينهم و إعادة إدماجهم اجتماعيا.

يشجع وزير العدل، حافظ الأختام، البحث الذي يطبق على النشاطات التي يتكفل بها و يحث على توزيع نتائجها لدى الأجهزة و الجهات القضائية المعنية.
يدعم الأعمال الرامية إلى تكوين الرصيد الوثائقي اللازم لتطوير قطاعه.
و يسهر على تكثيف العلاقات المهنية و يتخذ لذلك كل تدبير لتنظيم أطر اللقاءات و تبادل المعلومات المتعلقة بقطاع العدالة و توزيعها.

يسهر وزير العدل، حافظ الأختام، على تنمية الموارد البشرية اللازمة لسير قطاع نشاطه.
و يبادر في هذا الإطار، بأي عمل يتعلق بتكوين القضاة، و موظفي القضاء و السجون و كذا الأعوان القضائيين و إعلامهم و تحسين مستواهم، و يقترحه و ينفذه، مباشرة أو بالاتصال مع القطاعات أو الهيئات المختصة الأخرى.

لوزير العدل، حافظ الأختام، المبادرة بإقامة نظام إعلامي يتعلق بالأعمال التي تدخل ضمن مجال إختصاصه.

لوزير العدل، حافظ الأختام، المبادرة بإقامة نظام رقابة يتعلق بالأعمال التي تدخل ضمن مجال اختصاصه.
و يرسم أهدافه و استراتيجياته و تنظيمه و يحدد الوسائل بما ينسجم مع النظام الوطني للرقابة.

يضمن وزير العدل، حافظ الأختام، السير الحسن للهياكل المركزية و غير الممركزة و المؤسسات الموضوعة تحت وصايته.

يشارك وزير العدل، حافظ الأختام، في دراسة مشاريع الاتفاقيات الدولية في الميدان القضائي و القانوني، و إعدادها.
و يشارك السلطات المختصة المعنية و يساعدها في كل المفاوضات الدولية الثنائية و المتعددة الأطراف المرتبطة بالنشاطات التي تدخل ضمن مجال اختصاصه.
و يسهر على تطبيق الاتفاقيات و الاتفاقات الدولية و ينفذ، فيما يخص قطاعه الوزاري، التدابير المتعلقة بتجسيد الالتزامات التي تعهدت بها الجزائر في الميدان القضائي.
و يشارك في نشاطات الهيئات الجهوية و الدولية ذات الاختصاص في الميدان القضائي.

و بالتشاور مع وزير الشؤون الخارجية:

يساهم في تمثيل القطاع لدى المؤسسات الدولية التي تعالج المسائل الداخلة ضمن إطار صلاحياته، 
يشارك في تحضير تقارير دورية تخص الجزائر أمام آليات مراقبة تنفيذ المعاهدات و الاتفاقات.
و يقوم بكل مهمة في العلاقات الدولية التي قد تسندها إليه السلطة المختصة.

يعد وزير العدل، حافظ الأختام، من أجل تأدية المهام و تحقيق الأهداف المسطرة له، استراتيجية من أجل السير الحسن للعدالة و ينفذها.

و بهذه الصفة:

يقترح تنظيم الإدارة المركزية الموضوعة تحت سلطته، و يسهر على سيرها في إطار القوانين و التنظيمات المعمول بها.
و له أن يبادر باقتراح كل هيئة تشاورية و/ أو تنسيقية وزارية مشتركة و أي جهاز آخر يسمح بتكفل أفضل بالمهام المسندة إليه،
و يقترح القواعد القانونية الأساسية التي تطبق على موظفي القطاع
و يتولى تسييرها طبقا للقوانين و التنظيمات المعمول بها.
و يقدر حاجات قطاعه إلى الموارد البشرية و الوسائل المادية
و المالية و يتخذ التدابير الملائمة لتلبيتها في إطار القوانين
و التنظيمات المعمول بها.

----------

